# The Bella Shirt 95% Cotton & 5% spandex what type of printing



## curiousgeorge (Sep 16, 2006)

Guys the shirt I like from Bella is the 95% Cotton and 5% spandex... has anyone done printing on this shirt. We want to print with the no touch feel on such a shirt but don't want cracking ... what do I exactly tell my printers to get this.....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We want to print with the no touch feel on such a shirt but don't want cracking ... what do I exactly tell my printers to get this..


You could ask for "light coverage" which will tell the printer that you want to use less link. 

You could try to find a "waterbased ink" screen printer. That type of printing usually has the "no feel" type effect that you're looking for. Also direct to garment and dye sublimation offer that type of "no feel" hand.

The cracking shouldn't happen with any quality printer. For screen printing, it usually means the ink wasn't cured correctly.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

i have a shirt just like that from target that i printed with water based ink. i flashed them first and ran them through the drier- a gazillion washes later, it still looks great.


----------

